# Piriton dosage - just double checking



## shell820810 (Apr 27, 2009)

Got my yorkie some Piriton from the vets today - usual vet was on holiday. She weighs 2.5kg, vet didnt check her weight today, but I assume its on the computer.

The label says 

Piriton 4MG 1 x 500 per tab

and she has to take 2 per day

Does this does seem right - does that mean she is getting 1MG in total per day (does the 500 per tab mean 0.5MG per tab??)

Or does that mean she is getting 2 x 4MG per day?

Didnt want to question the vet without checking here first, after all, they should know best.


----------



## ja1736 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm not sure about the conversation, but my dog is prescriped 2 4mg piriton tablets twice a day for allergies. 

He's 32kg, so a LOT heavier. 

Compared to his dosage, 2 a day for your pup seems a lot. I'd call your vet to double check.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

I posted this on another thread.....

Found this on Petmeds website

Directions: Dogs: Skin disorders by mouth, 4-8 mg, 2 -3 times daily (maximum dose 500 micrograms/kg twice daily)

So my Lily is 8 kgs.....500 micrograms x 8kgs = 4000 micrograms = 4mg twice per day.

I would double check with vets before giving any as your puppy is very small.

I am only giving Lily who weighs over 8kgs either half or three quarters of a tablet per day.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Teebs is prescribed piriton in the summer months for itching and has one 4mg tablet twice a day. He is 10kgs.


----------



## shell820810 (Apr 27, 2009)

Do you get tablets in microgram doses - could these tablets be 500micrograms per tab?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

My 35kg dog has one and a half 4mg tablet twice a day when needed if that helps.

Maybe worth checking with your vet the dosage.


----------

